# Hannover - einstieg



## miridari (11. August 2011)

HALLO
ICH (W) SUCHE MITFAHRERINNEN AUS DEM RAUM HANNOVER, DIE MIT MIR MIT LEICHTEREN ETAPPEN (30-40km, erstmal wenig höhenmeter) INS RADFAHR-TRAINING EINSTEIGEN WOLLEN, UM SICH LANGSAM GEMEINSAM ZU STEIGERN.  NACH FEIERABEND ODER AM WOCHENENDE.

BENTHER BERG WÄRE DOCH VIELLEICHT MAL EIN GUTER START.

WER IST DABEI ????

MIRIDARI


----------



## reflux (11. August 2011)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miridari (11. August 2011)

Danke reflux!

Das klingt gut, evtl schon etwas zu fit.
Habe dir eine PN geschickt, um Fitness-Level zu klären.

Gruß
miridari


----------



## schappi (12. August 2011)

schau mal bei den freien Radikalen, die haben auch eine MTB Gruppe die sehr nett ist und gerne Anfänger mitnimmt:
http://www.freieradikale-hannover.de/


----------



## miridari (12. August 2011)

thx, nette seite! aber, ehm.. sind das nicht eher "profis" ?


----------



## schappi (12. August 2011)

Nö, jeder hat mal angefangen.
du kannst auch mal zu uns in den Deister kommen, da ist es sowieso am schönsten
www.deisterfreun.de
Schau mal in den Thread Biken im Deister. Anfänger werden immer gerne mitgenommen und "betüdelt"
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## miridari (12. August 2011)

Danke, beide sehen echt nett aus - aber für mich einige Nummern zu "groß", leider...
Ich muss wohl erstmal wo anders Leute finden, um fit zu werden - und dann zu euch zurück kommen.

Oder: Hat nicht einer eine untrainierte Freundin, die schon lange sagt  "... ich müste mal wieder was tun ..."  "... ich würde ja gerne fahren, aber..."    Dann stubst sie doch mal in meinen thread  ;-)

Gruß,
miridari


----------



## tom de la zett (14. August 2011)

miridari schrieb:


> thx, nette seite! aber, ehm.. sind das nicht eher "profis" ?



nein, nein. Ganz im Gegenteil !


----------



## JohnnyLumpkin (17. August 2011)

Hey Reflux,

hat zufällig heute einer von euch nen Platten aufm Benther Berg gehabt? 

Gut zu hören, dass es hier durchaus Angebot gibt, hab mir auch erst kürzlich einen geländegängigen Drahtesel gegönnt =)

Im Übrigen habe ich heute mal wieder einen Versuch unternommen, bei der Unisport Gruppe mitzufahren, allerdings ist dort niemals aufgetaucht, vermutlich wegen des Bikecamps. Das sollte aber auch eine ziemlich gute Adresse für junge Anfänger sein =)

in diesem Sinne rock on und bis bald ;-)


----------



## herkulars (17. August 2011)

@miridari:

Keine Angst, hier ist niemand "ne Nummer zu groß" für Dich. Wenn Du Dich den Radikalen oder uns Deisterfreunden anschließt lernst Du auch gleich wie's richtig geht, kannst mal Equipment ansehen und ausprobieren. Die Kondition kommt nebenbei und wir haben noch niemanden wegen Konditionsmangel zurückgelassen. Es wird immer gewartet und keiner geht verloren!


----------



## reflux (17. August 2011)

JohnnyLumpkin schrieb:


> Hey Reflux,
> 
> hat zufällig heute einer von euch nen Platten aufm Benther Berg gehabt?
> 
> ...



jop
gestern hatten wir nen platten dabei ;-)
unisport ist so mittel finde ich
verwöhnte studenten mit scott spark 10, viel gerede und schöne strecken fahren die auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miridari (24. August 2011)

War gestern fleißig am Benther Berg und Gehrdener Berg unterwegs. Euch habe ich nicht gesehen - waren erstaunlich wenig Radfahrer dort...
Noch ein paar Trainingsrunden und vielleicht kann ich mich dann auch hier wieder melden. 
Danke nochmal für die netten Angebote.
Gruß, miridari


----------



## Schwatarkus (26. August 2011)

Hallo,ich heisse Timo und bin auch noch eher ein Anfaenger.Wer haette Lust naechstes Wochenende eine Tour zu starten.Vielleicht 30km ein paar leichte Trails,aber kein Downhill.Ich komme aus Bokeloh.Mir egal,Benther Berg,oder Deister.sagt einen Treffpunkt und ich komme;-))


----------



## Schwatarkus (27. August 2011)

Schwatarkus schrieb:


> Hallo,ich heisse Timo und bin auch noch eher ein Anfaenger.Wer haette Lust naechstes Wochenende eine Tour zu starten.Vielleicht 30km ein paar leichte Trails,aber kein Downhill.Ich komme aus Bokeloh.Mir egal,Benther Berg,oder Deister.sagt einen Treffpunkt und ich komme;-))



Ich habe doch noch mal in den Kalender geguckt.Ich muss auf meinen Kleinen aufpassen nächstes WE.Schade:-(!!


----------



## miridari (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi reflux,

ich war jetzt ziemlich oft Di, Mi, Do, Sa... im Benther, Gehrdener, Deister unterwegs - aber Euch habe ich nie gesehen... schwächelt Ihr?

Gruß,
miridari


----------



## JohnnyLumpkin (10. Oktober 2011)

Mit der Uni war ich nun auch zwei Mal los und muss sagen, dass das sehr nett war =) Tempo war recht zügig aufgrund der jeweiligen Zusammensetzungen, man hätte aber auch sicher gewartet, wenn ich nicht so ein überaus konditionsstarker und gut gebauter Typ wäre hamse gesagt^^

War auch nur einer mit nem Scott dabei, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Leider hab ich mit den Menschen nicht genug Kontaktdaten ausgetautscht, um mal nachzufragen, wie das denn alles im neuen Semester so läuft, falls das also gerade jemand von dort lesen sollte, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen =)


----------



## Ladys-MTB (18. Oktober 2011)

miridari schrieb:


> thx, nette seite! aber, ehm.. sind das nicht eher "profis" ?



 
Hi Miri, wir haben auch gut trainierte Mitglieder, das ist wohl war!  Der überwiegende Teil sind Hobby-FahrerInnen, bei uns KANN alles und nix MUß! Wir sind LäuferInnen, RennradlerInnen und MountainbikerInnen die auch gern die Trails im Deister fahren und hüpfen. Gern kannst du dich über unser Kontaktformular melden. Die festen Trainingszeiten gelten nur für die Zeit bis zum 2. Oktoberwochenende. Sonst fahren wir nach Absprache über unser Forum.

Wir sind ein familienfreundlicher "Verein" (Interessengemeinschaft, kein Verein) mit einer hohen Frauenquote! . Wir machen Feierabendrunden auch über Benther- und Gerdener Berg, nur geht uns ab Mitte Oktober das Licht so früh aus  drum werden diese ab Mitte Oktober auf das Wochenende verlegt. Start in Oberricklingen oder am Parkplatz Jägerheim (am Bentherberg). Wir touren im Harz oder auch im Deister. Treffen für die jeweiligen Touren erfolgt jeweils in Absprache. 

Wer mag meldet sich einfach!

PS: Übrigens fahr ich immer das Schlusslicht, seit 2 Jahren, aber ich darf immer wieder mitradeln!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miridari (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi Ladys-MTB,
Danke für die Nachricht.

Es wäre toll, wenn Du mir zur nächsten Runde bescheid sagen könntest.

Alles Weitere per PN,

Lieber Gruß,
miridari


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Oktober 2011)

soo, Treffpunkt Sa. 12.00 Uhr Parkplatz Waldkater, Wennigsen!
Bisher 3 Freie RADikale-Hannover!  
bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi Miri, was war los?
Wir haben bis viertel nach 12 gewartet. Hab dann noch mal die Strasse runtergeschaut, niemanden gesehen und sind dann losgefahren. Alle anderen bahnfahrenden Biker waren bereits da. Hm, vielleicht sollten wir für das nächste mal die Handy-Nr. austauschen. Schade, war ein schöner Nachmittag im Wald. Dann bis zum nächsten Wochenende!!!


----------



## miridari (23. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 
das war wohl ein Missverständnis... Ich hatte doch für Samstag gar nicht zugesagt, sondern geschrieben, dass ich dieses Wochenende schon verplant hatte... Dennoch sorry, dass Ihr gewartet habt!

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet jedenfalls genauso eine tolle Tour gestern wie ich, bei schönstem Wetter...

Jetzt gehts bei mir auf in den Deister...
Werde wieder nach orange-grünen Trikots Ausschau halten ;-)

Gruß, miridari


----------

